# Where to get a replacement dash kit?



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a new dash kit for my '96 Maxima. I need actual parts, not just overlay's. My brother used to drive the car and when he went to put in a stereo, he pretty much broke every piece.

He broke, the bezels around the radio and the vents at the top on the center.

I really need this because I'm going to put a new in-dash navigation system in, in the coming weeks, and I dont want to spend the money on the new stuff and still have it look terrible.

Thanks for the help. If I left something else out let me know.

EDIT:

I forgot to say I looked at the sites in the OEM Sticky, and the for sale section.


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you try Dave B at Courtesy Nissan...

Heres his site..

Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports

and his # : 1-888-254-6060


----------



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was already on there and they dont have any interior piece for my car at all.


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry but just trying to help is this anything you need on this link .. Its off dave b site.

280 Audio & Visual :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Maxima (A32B) 1995-1999 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

i need the outside of what the top diagram is showing. I have all the internal structures, but I basically need the cosmetics that go on that frame.


----------



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

the site had this:

969 Console Box :: Miscellaneous :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Maxima (A32B) 1995-1999 :: CourtesyParts.com

which is also something i might need. but i need the rest of center console dash pieces.


----------



## Nomar1245 (Feb 16, 2008)

NEW QUESTION:

I am looking at trim kits(the overlay kind), and I think I could use it if the tape is strong enough.

So, have any of you ever used an overlay kit? Where did you get it from? Do you have any pics on a 95-99 model you could post?


----------

